# Barista express one shot not working



## Hadds (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi, I've got a problem with the one shot button of my Barista express BES875.

When I press the button it start brewing and stop straight away after 3 seconds without completing the process to get one shot of coffee. I check the double button it works perfectly.

So far the only solution I found is to keep pressing on the button and get my coffee.

I didn't change any settings.

Is it a common troubleshoot? Can anyone help please?

Hadds


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't normally work very well after just one shit either...


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

We were all busy drafting something similar. I was just being distracted by the small boys at the back of the class who were sniggering too loudly.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ooos! Title has been amended


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Ooos! Title has been amended


 Booooo🤣


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hadds said:


> I didn't change any settings.


 Did you accidentally set the timer on it? I'd look in the manual, it shows you how to reset the buttons.


----------



## Hadds (Sep 23, 2020)

I finally found a solution.

I reseted the settings for the buttons by keeping pressing on program till I heard 3 beeps.

Thank you everyone


----------

